# I made my first dog dress



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I made Bitsy a new dog dress today. I dowloaded a free dog dress pattern from a DIY site and modified it just a bit for my Malts.
Free dog dress pattern

I made the forst one for Bitsy since she didn't have any clothes. Rylee ca,e w/ a couple jackets,my girls don't have any dresses but they have collars w/ flowers and butterflies so Bitsy needed somethig ,all her own. I wan ther to feel special,since she's part of our family,to me she is special.
I used a cute pink sparkle fabric w/ colourful butterflies,did a pink sparkle tulle skirt and ligth pink a mauve bow and flower on the back. She's sleeping on my lap right now,all tuckered out from being my sewing buddy and model to day.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Cute dress on a pretty Model!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Can't spell worth beans today ,ever notice you get cerebral flatulence when you have a cold?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Bitsy spend a lot of years being bred,lots of puppies and she still has her figure... :smrofl: 
I try a little extra for her since she didn't get the attention Rylee got since he was a tiny purse dog. So I've been wanting to do something special for her. :wub: I made her another special dog tag w/ her name on it,she and Rylee each got a new one when they came to live w/ us. 
I had made her one years ago,when the breeder had her,as a gift, after we got our girls,but it got lost in the shuffle on homes. I guess we all want to make up for our babies' past experinces and make the feel like the special ones they are. :wub:


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Sooo cute! It looks like she is enjoying showing it off, too.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

She seems to like it,she's playing in it right now. I think she knows it makes her look special. I think she's special no matter what... I do like to see her happy after such a sad life.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Very pretty dress and a very pretty Bitsy :wub:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

A beautiful, special dress, for a beautiful, special little girl ~ :wub:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

She's so beautiful Michele, and so is that dress! :wub: :wub:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Beautiful dress for a beautiful girl.
xoxoxoo


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww how adorable.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

She looks beautiful !


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

What a beautiful dress! You did an excellent job! Thanks for posting the link to the pattern, I have been wanting to make Noel a dress as well!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I googled free dog dress patterns,followed tons of links that went nowhere and this was the only link that was legit. Many of the pages for free patterns were bogus,Some weren't even dog related,once you clicked on it. So i was happy to post the link knowing all the hassel I went through to find it. Let me know how it works out and post piccies of your babies in dresses.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

that dress is so pretty
love the skirt!! :wub:


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

wow well done, thats sooo pretty and she looks so happy in it


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

What a gorgeous dress! You did fabulous! Bitsy is darling...such a perfect model! :wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I had the best time making her dress,now I'm addicted,I'm all over looking for fabrics for them. I've seen such cute goddie dresses on the forum too.
when I was working as a nurse I made all my scrubs and had the craziest cartoon fabrics. I like the off the wall stuff,so I imagine I'll do crazy stuff for the kids. I love the doggie costumes and the jammies..
The next one I think I'l make it a harness dress so it can do double duty.
Bitsy and Rylee came clipped,heck they came butchered but I think they dresses seem to look better on the shorter hair style than the long. Mine are in long coat,they look pretty but I wonder if they might be more comfortable in shorter hair and cute dresses. I guess if I change my mond,I can always let it grow back. I'll try a couple dresses on them and see how it looks and if they matt up.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Poor Bitsy has been through a lot ,she's such a sweetie,she's getting more trusting each day. Even if she never looks as glamorous and many of the Malts here,she's a beauty to me. Everyone has been so kind to compliment her... I think all Malts are beautiful.

She's been through so much and looks so much better than she did when I first got her,she and Rylee both have had a hard life. Poor things have almost no teeth. Bitsy is 8 or 9 Rylee is 5. My girls are 5 and 6 and have all their teeth in good shape.. It's so sad,it really takes so little to keep them healthy and how someone who made so much money on them breeding,never took care of them...

I want them to be as happy,healthy and loved as my first 3 are,they're part of the family now.. I feel I especially owe that to Bitsy since she's the mother of my 2 Malts,the breeder gave her and her mate, to me after they'd been passed around to family members and neglected and they didn't want to deal w/ them. Her family didn't like them,too yappy for them.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

You did a great job for your first dress and what a beautiful little model you have.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Nice job!! Beautiful dress on a special,beautiful little girl.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Nice job :thumbsup: she looks lovely in her new little dress. :wub:


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

You are quite talented...and she is a wonderful pretty model!!! Great job - turned out so cute!!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

There's something about little fluffs you just can't help wanting to spoil them. You want to get them cute little toys or clothes or even make things for them or cook special treats for them to repay how good they make us feel. :wub: 

I made little heart tags w/ their names on them,right after I picked them out from the litter. I loved them instantly and it was hard to wait that 3 weeks until they were old enough to come home...

I take them everywhere I can,I do worry someone will steal them or hurt them. So we really watch where we take them now. I can't wait until it gets warmer so I can cast my Maltese hug rings,so I can take the everywhere... on my finger..


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

WOW! What a pretty dress! She looks so sweet!
That is really amazing for your first dress! :aktion033: 
I like the rosette on the back.


----------

